# Auguri ologramma !!!!!



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2017)

Augurissimi  [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] 

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2017)

auguri


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Augurissimi  @_ologramma_
> 
> View attachment 12784:inlove::inlove:


.
Grazie mille , volevo solo vedere chi ci apriva un thread , sul mio social è stato un via vai di squillini, ma qui se non c'eri tu :up:
:bacio:farei foto per quello che sta preparando la mia signora , io sto qui e lei con un mal di reni per preapare conchiglioni ripieni di carne e lasagna , arrosto(solo condito) cucina domani con patate e quarti di pollo, carne al vino più altre cose domani 
Ah anche torta di ricotta


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Marzo 2017)

Buon compleanno!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Grazie mille , volevo solo vedere chi ci apriva un thread , sul mio social è stato un via vai di squillini, ma qui se non c'eri tu :up:
> :bacio:farei foto per quello che sta preparando la mia signora , io sto qui e lei con un mal di reni per preapare conchiglioni ripieni di carne e lasagna , arrosto(solo condito) cucina domani con patate e quarti di pollo, carne al vino più altre cose domani
> Ah anche torta di ricotta


Ma festeggi domani o stasera mica ho capito 
Cioè la moglie sta preparando per ? Stasera? Domani ...mi autoinvito


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma festeggi domani o stasera mica ho capito
> Cioè la moglie sta preparando per ? Stasera? Domani ...mi autoinvito


.
mio compleanno oggi ma domani i figliuoli , compagne e nipotina sono disponibili .
Ti posso far passare per l'amica del mio grande tanto credo che siete quasi coetanei:sonar:


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Buon compleanno!!!!!


.
grazie


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguri


.
anche a te grazie , il pc mi diceva già stamattina che il sito mi dava l'auguri


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

Auguroni!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

AUGURI!


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2017)

a tutti grazie  , solo so tanti che fregatura


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> mio compleanno oggi ma domani i figliuoli , compagne e nipotina sono disponibili .
> Ti posso far passare per l'amica del mio grande tanto credo che siete quasi coetanei:sonar:


Ah ah ah un'infiltrata come nelle migliori spy-story:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> a tutti grazie  , solo so tanti che fregatura


Esserci è una gran bella cosa!


----------



## Piperita (4 Marzo 2017)

Buon compleanno!


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Auguri ragazzone.


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2017)

Buon compleanno!
:updue:


----------



## Divì (5 Marzo 2017)

Sono in ritardo, ma tanti auguri Olo!


----------



## brenin (5 Marzo 2017)

Tantissimi Auguri, scusa per il ritardo.

Io penso di seguirti a ruota.... circa l'età !!!!


----------



## nina63 (6 Marzo 2017)

Auguri anche da parte mia


----------



## ologramma (6 Marzo 2017)

accetto tutto anche se me li fanno tutti i giorni:up:
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2017)

*...*

Augurissimi Olo!!!!


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Augurissimi Olo!!!!


.
letti ora ma sempre bene accetti:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

Auguri!!!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

*Auguri vecchio*

:festa:


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2017)

grazie anche se come si dice di solito , dimostro meno di quello che ho


----------

